# A ranch house that belonged to wealthy relatives during the depression



## BlunderWoman (Nov 7, 2016)

My father was one of six children whose mother was a widowed woman during the depression. She could barely make ends meet and had to send my father to live with and work for wealthy relatives. My cousin doing research into family history found this old photo which is the ranch house that belonged to the relatives my father worked for before being old enough to join the military when WW2 started.


----------



## Carla (Nov 7, 2016)

That's a big home! I'm sure they could use help on the ranch! Is that a stone retaining wall built around it? Hard to tell, but that's what it looks like to me.

Your grandmother had it rough. A widow with six children during the depression? I can't begin to imagine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2016)

Neat old photo, that's a really big house!  Are those your relatives in the phots?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 7, 2016)

Carla said:


> That's a big home! I'm sure they could use help on the ranch! Is that a stone retaining wall built around it? Hard to tell, but that's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Your grandmother had it rough. A widow with six children during the depression? I can't begin to imagine.



Yeah that's a stone wall. My granny was a tough woman. A reporter wrote about her in the town newspaper once in an article called " She Did It All On Her Own."


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 7, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Neat old photo, that's a really big house! Are those your relatives in the phots?




Sea, I'll have to ask my dad who those people in the picture are.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 7, 2016)

This is my dad in WW2. I circled him in red.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Neat old photo, that's a really big house!  Are those your relatives in the phots?



Seabreeze  TSK  TSK !   There are  4 of them in the picture.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 8, 2016)

Neat house!  I love old houses.  Would like to have gone inside it and looked at the rooms.  Is it still standing?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Neat house! I love old houses. Would like to have gone inside it and looked at the rooms. Is it still standing?



Nancy I really have no idea if that house is still standing. I don't know if my dad knows either.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 8, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Nancy I really have no idea if that house is still standing. I don't know if my dad knows either.



Do you know the address? Or the street?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

Nope. It was a ranch house way out in the country. I have no idea BB.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Great photos, BW, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow! That must have been some ranch back in the day. I wonder when the house was built? The wall itself must have taken forever to build.. The photo of your Dad is great. They all look so very.very,young.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Great photos, BB, thanks for sharing.



Thanks Jackie


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow! That must have been some ranch back in the day. I wonder when the house was built? The wall itself must have taken forever to build.. The photo of your Dad is great. They all look so very.very,young.



I really don't know much about that house Ruth. My dad lied about his age and joined the service at 17 years old. He was very young and flew on a lot of dangerous missions. Very young.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

I just talked to my dad on the phone. He said he doesn't know when the house was built, but that it had twelve bedrooms. He said the people had a cook and a maid and that that house was in Dawson New Mexico. He said Ted Turner of network fame bought up all that land and house in the 70's he believes and he doesn't  know if the house is still there. Oh yeah.. he says the house looks all run down in this photo & that it was never run down like that when he lived there.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 8, 2016)

Very interesting....looked up Dawson, NM.....it was a coal mining town...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dawson,_New_Mexico


----------



## BlunderWoman (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah Jackie my dad said that there was a mine with mainly Italians working it.


----------

